# I don't know why I am so sad, but I need some kisses from my friends.



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing particularly bad happened today. Not much worse than any other day. But, I just feel so sad, so utterly despondent. If my dear friends here could just give us one little kiss...I think it would perk me up. Please, just a little kissie. I don't know what is wrong with me...I just feel so sad. A few kisses from my friends would surely help.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hugs! :grouphug:
Love!:heart::heart:
Cheers!:drinkup:
Kisses!:smootch:
More hugs!:sLo_grouphug3:
Flowers from Rudy!:Flowers 2:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, my baby Rodolpski. I feel your sweet kisses. Yep. I feel better.:wub2: Sigh.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh, my baby Rodolpski. I feel your sweet kisses. Yep. I feel better.:wub2: Sigh.


Rodolpski! haha I love it! Feel better :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs* hope your day brightens up!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope tomorrow is a better day. Lots of kisses from Sasha & Lola Pink


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Love, hug, and kisses from me and Zooey!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

*SMOOOOCH!
**

*Feel better Sylvia and come join us in sunny Laguna Beach for some R&R. Don't forget to bring the pooches.:aktion033:
​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, Sylvia. I'm sorry you're feeling so blue. I get down sometimes and then think of so many less fortunate than myself and it helps put things in perspective. Sending you kisses from Tyler :smootch: and hugs from me. :hugging:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:Thank you dear friends. Every day since July 5th has been cold and gloomy until noon. Finally, the sun comes out, but I am already feeling dull and unable to perk up. So we have maybe three hours of warmth, and then the cold winds kick in. Is this climate change? Two years of no summer. Two year of rain and cold and gloom. For a person who thrives on sunshine...I am fading. When I hear people saying that it has been hotter than ever, for longer than ever...I am just scared..

Some say the world will end in fire
Some say in ice
From what I've tasted of desire
I hold with those who favor fire
But if it had to perish twice
I think I know enough of hate 
To say that for destruction
ice, is also great and would suffice.

A poem by Robert Frost.

I have a world of poetry in my head...and sometimes it is comforting...sometimes you just have to wonder.

I apologize if my mental wondering has made you uncomfortable or unhappy.

Let me think of a poem to cheer us up.....
Ogden Nash:

I love life
And life loves me
I'm as happy as could be
A happier man no where exists
I think I'll go 
And slash my wrists

Just kidding. Honest, just kidding. I love poetry...but I love dogs better. 
So...to end this on a happy note:
Here's my silly boy looking happy as happy can be.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie being silly again! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Sylie being silly again! :aktion033:


Thanks Leigh. You got my number. There is nothing like being silly to get life on the right track.

It is good to have buddies who "get" you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here you go, Sylvia:
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Sylvia!! Sending you lots of ((hugs)) and cheer-up wishes...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sylie, everyone understands! Why not make a plan to get out of your weather for a while & join us at HH w/one of your babies? Kisses from Kitzel for his auntie (they are magical.)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::happy::happy::happy:arty:arty::grouphug::grouphug: We all wend you smooches and sunshine to hope it makes your days bright :wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper and The Squeege send bright pink puppy kisses to their Aunt Sylvia! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylvia, sending lots of hugs, kisses and :Sunny Smile: to you! 

Hope your day will brighten up soon! :smootch::hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Silvia,

Hope your day is better today. Sending you lots of hugs and bright sunshine:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*You guys are miraculous! :ThankYou:*

You won't believe it....It is 7:45 AM and the sun is shining right on my face as I type. Wow! Yipeee :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:

The power of combined happy thoughts! :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you hugs love and happy thoughts Sylvie.. plus a few extra hugs for Mimi ,
oxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hugs and kisses hope your having a good day


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, we pulled off sun in northern CA. :w00t: I think we can do anything if we put our minds to it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Glad things are brightening up for you, Sylvia.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Sylvia!!! I'm sorry I hven't been active on SM for 2 days and totally missed your post, doll!

I really hope your days have been much better. Whenever you feel down (I know I do often) feel free to pick up the phone and give me a call! You'll always have my friendship on the other side of the line! :wub: I send lots and lots of kisses :smootch:and rays of sunshine :Sunny Smile:your way to brighten your days!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

((((HUGS))) :grouphug: I hope your day gets :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sending you lots of love and hugs!!! I'm sorry you're having a bad day. I hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:Thank you all my good buddies. The sun came out early this morning and it is wonderfully warm for the first time in weeks. Sigh, I think tomorrow we are going back to the heavy marine layer all morning, but one day reprieve gave me enough sun to keep on kicking.

Aside from feeling anxious for our friends around Virginia and the huge area rocked by the earthquake...it was a good day. I've been in at least six news making quakes and I was scared for a long time. My heart goes out to our friends who had this frightening experience.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:Thank you all my good buddies. The sun came out early this morning and it is wonderfully warm for the first time in weeks. Sigh, I think tomorrow we are going back to the heavy marine layer all morning, but one day reprieve gave me enough sun to keep on kicking.
> 
> Aside from feeling anxious for our friends around Virginia and the huge area rocked by the earthquake...it was a good day. I've been in at least six news making quakes and I was scared for a long time. My heart goes out to our friends who had this frightening experience.


Sylvia - glad you had a good day. Happy that all our friends are safe. I heard from my last one a little while ago. Maybe you should look into those lamps they have for people who live in places with little sun. I've heard they're supposed to help.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hope today is a better day and your felling better too .


----------

